# trash talkers



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

As I was getting gas earlier.. some punk getting out of an escort yelled "nissans are gay" my way. I thought that was pretty funny coming from some kid driving an escort.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Musta been a little inferiority complex. He probably just got done getting stomped by a Nissan.


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

my brother who was with me in his del sol si said the person who yelled it actually was in an 80s civic next to the escort, which was just pulling out and floored it past the station.. that car was even worse than the escort...haha


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

*rolls around laughing* He had a Civic! No wonder! Probably wasn't even his, but his parents.

Ahhh... dumb kids.


----------



## GundamONE (Aug 15, 2002)

hahah trash talkers will be but i guess they were just losers....IMO only JDM SPEC V- skylines - and silvias are dope but i guess i give props to B13 & B14 sentra owners who have the will to go on and fix up that ol thang


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

with enough money.........i could turn my b14 into a skyline........


----------



## GundamONE (Aug 15, 2002)

with that money you could've already purchased an R32 skyline from motorex


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

GundamONE said:


> *hahah trash talkers will be but i guess they were just losers....IMO only JDM SPEC V- skylines - and silvias are dope but i guess i give props to B13 & B14 sentra owners who have the will to go on and fix up that ol thang  *


What do you drive dude? ...just curious.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *
> What do you drive dude? ...just curious. *


mom's minivan!!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

haha


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

LOL! One of the guys in my 'group' drives his mom's mini-van!
Claims he doesn't need his own car.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

He just has an inferiority complex...


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *
> 
> mom's minivan!!  *




the rice box?!?!


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

GundamONE said:


> *IMO only JDM SPEC V- skylines - and silvias are dope but i guess i give props to B13 & B14 sentra owners who have the will to go on and fix up that ol thang  *


What about Zs???????


----------

